# TTF New Product Contest #2



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Pick a number between 0-1000...The first 2 anglers that pick the exact number or closest to the number *WITHOUT GOING OVER* win the following TTF Fishing Products:dance:..Ties go to the first angler(s) to post number....the winning number will be posted Sunday Night 10-8-11

TTF *GUN DOG CREEPER* Kit....4 Creepers Total

TTF *GUN DOG FLUSH Kit*....6 Flush Topwaters

TTF *GUN DOG DUMMY*... 2 Dummy Topwaters

TTF *GUN DOG LITTLE DUMMY* ... 2 Lil' Dummy Topwaters

TTF *MRS TROUT KILLER*.... 2 Bags Total

TTF *KFM JIVE 45*.... 2 Bags Total

TTF *SHINEY HINEY* ... 2 Popping Rigs Total

TTF *SHINEY HINEY "THE EYES"* .... 1 Bag

TTF GUN Dog ROD Contest coming soon!!!!!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

883


----------



## BigBurg (Sep 8, 2011)

130


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

622


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

549


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

613


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*I hope I win!!!*

699


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

370


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

740


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

683


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

442


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

465


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

108


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

287


----------



## mtown (May 31, 2008)

209


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

247


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*444*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

666













:biggrin:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

450. Thanks.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

568


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

873


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

365


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

997


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

726....hopefully your kid reads this...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

411


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

314


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

770


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

70


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

610


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

717


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

333


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

227


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

813


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

638


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

401


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

292


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

911


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

218


----------



## TroutON (May 12, 2011)

666


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

420


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*411*


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

701


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

225


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

123


----------



## Trenthuntin (Sep 22, 2011)

178!


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

757


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

714


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

222


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

618


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

632


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Contest*

826


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

777


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

543


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

69 dudes!!!


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

789


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

23


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

6


----------



## _merica_ (Aug 17, 2011)

416


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

959


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

308


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

548


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

777


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

499


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

818


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

485
Thanks


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

682


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

912


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

275


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

501


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

361


----------



## phillip koenning (Mar 20, 2008)

823


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

64


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

99


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

222


----------



## Chopwater89 (May 27, 2011)

13


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

373


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

692


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

653


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

9


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

428


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

293


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

322


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

257


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

187


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

26


----------



## Pirate of PINS (Jan 3, 2007)

516


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*my number is*

424


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

361


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*454*_


----------



## DB75 (May 18, 2011)

225


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you sir may I have another!!!! 27!!! FISH ON!!!!! 27


----------



## debdoo50 (Sep 9, 2011)

729


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

196


----------



## TRICKEDOUT (May 5, 2007)

726 :fish:


----------



## Mook (Jul 3, 2011)

3


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

932


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

21


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

666


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

99


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

526


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

691


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

876


----------



## BoD (Jul 29, 2009)

39


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

247!


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

769


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

725


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

427


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> 247!


 247 was already picked sorry uhh 878!:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

998


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

363


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

674


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

488


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

101


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

313


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

626


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

143


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

412


----------



## W (Jul 14, 2011)

437


----------



## FosterFish (Apr 9, 2011)

333


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

347


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

164


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

385


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

85


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

007


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

888


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

242


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

776


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

281


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

630


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

629


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

*my post*

21


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

429 932


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

773


----------



## pinkskitter (Sep 30, 2011)

479


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

311


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

452


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

874


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

323:an5:


----------



## Glen Hendricks (Jul 28, 2009)

75


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

678


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

671


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

101


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

446


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

811


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

444


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

941


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

330


----------



## easy131 (May 21, 2004)

17


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

777


----------



## Sittingbull (Jul 9, 2011)

383


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

779


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

386


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

447


----------



## AXLE (Sep 19, 2011)

21


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

246


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

515


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

713


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

281


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

723


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

283


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

1


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

50?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

woody7 said:


> 281


Only 1 vote each....we'll take your First. Number and cancel out the rest.

Thanks

TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Only 1 vote each....we'll take your First. Number and cancel out the rest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TTF


 i voted then looked through the pages and it was already picked can you take my 2nd one please ? look on page 11


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

618


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

225


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

468


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

295


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

1


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

327


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

830


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

409


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

So what happens if we hit 1000 numbers before sunday? Lol this is my favorite contest ever though. I want some creepers.....


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

358

ps if u guys dont want to have to see if your numbers been takin, click search this thread at top to not waste time.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

665


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

please let it be me !!!!!
432


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

279


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 6, 2011)

732


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

83


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

777


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

868

-hook


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

113


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*Number*

605


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

418


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

267


----------



## ReelRalph (Mar 31, 2010)

457


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

270


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

333


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

577


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

387


----------



## flatsfisher09 (Jul 8, 2009)

678


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

349


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for another contest TTF.

-hook


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

653


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

792


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

268


----------



## jimithing (Oct 3, 2011)

59


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

482


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

357


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

728


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

106


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

763


----------



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

575


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

338


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

11

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

339


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

511


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

345


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

44


----------



## Brandon979 (Jan 18, 2011)

33


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

446


----------



## el jefe (Apr 5, 2005)

665


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

381


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

110


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

222


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

596


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

423


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

116


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

*contest*

lucky number 13


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

937


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

520
Thanks.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

99


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

541


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

396


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

274. Thanks for another chance to win some great products.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

799


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

136


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

733


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

811


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

699


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

777


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

987


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

512


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

549


----------



## McBoondoggles (Nov 11, 2010)

477


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

523


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

690 Thanks


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

3


----------



## xtreme22 (Feb 10, 2011)

500


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

444


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

597


----------



## BCA01 (Sep 3, 2011)

410


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

66


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ttf rocks!*

:shamrock:309:shamrock:


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

:fishy: *347 :fish:*


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

221


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

317


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

747


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

14


----------



## mzfishing (Jul 30, 2009)

769


----------



## 1ofthesedays (May 11, 2011)

432


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

626


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

775


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

555


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

369


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

877


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

181


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*mine*

313


----------



## rsj7855 (Mar 29, 2011)

375


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

299


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

557


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

220


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

251


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

125


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*862*

862


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

610


----------



## Tomahawk (Sep 17, 2005)

212


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

482

Thanks


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

676


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

814


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

692

t-bone


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing4funII (May 4, 2011)

323


----------



## RedRaider88 (Oct 3, 2011)

123


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

3


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

614


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

199


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

969


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

429:bounce:


----------



## Last Call (Jun 2, 2008)

775


----------



## ReelRalph (Mar 31, 2010)

547


----------



## Baytown Booger Bear (May 11, 2010)

777


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*787*

787


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

33


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

521


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

727


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

999


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

723 thanks for the opportunity ttf!!


----------



## getnsumscales (Jun 3, 2005)

*drawing*

456


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

20


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

*Texas Tackle Factory*

283


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

444


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

552


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

884


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

491


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

281


----------



## redfish5469 (Jul 15, 2005)

905


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

640


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

396


----------



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

717


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

991


----------



## mbearkatja (Mar 9, 2010)

103


----------



## chiller (Jan 19, 2008)

911


----------



## wadelane (May 5, 2011)

104


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

601


----------



## Dillon (Aug 18, 2011)

269


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Contest*

109.


----------



## T-Bass (Jun 9, 2008)

777

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

778


----------



## aggiefisherman (Aug 8, 2007)

278


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

*Contest # 2*

322


----------



## Notimetofish1 (Jun 24, 2010)

771


----------



## MATT WAYNE (Jul 20, 2011)

797


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

*Contest #2*

#7


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

632


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

769


----------



## jus_trying (Apr 25, 2011)

428


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

The one-timers and some-timers like free stuff I see. 

Thanks for the contest TTF.


----------



## biggen63 (Aug 10, 2011)

666


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

245

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.667950,-96.330585


----------



## Babygonz (Nov 21, 2007)

429


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

728


----------



## addicted2water (Oct 13, 2010)

333


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

337


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

817


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

911


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

762


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

499


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

21


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

951


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

647


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

830


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

537


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

04


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

759


----------



## Hosed46 (Sep 25, 2011)

303


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

08


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*919*

919


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

373


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

724


----------



## plastic caster (Aug 18, 2009)

81


----------



## abvb123 (Jul 28, 2011)

487


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

709


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

708


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

496 

Thanks!


----------



## DotMan (Mar 10, 2009)

783


----------



## tp (Jul 3, 2008)

69


----------



## Throbber dobber (Jun 14, 2011)

502


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Lucky #*

#2:fireworks


----------



## linwunhao (Nov 11, 2008)

555


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

13


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

753


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

223


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

224


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

629


----------



## Bula (Dec 15, 2006)

517


----------



## Chris_78676 (Dec 28, 2009)

156


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

256


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

723


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

369


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

666


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

616


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

377......Semper Fi!!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

666


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

573


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

429


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

455


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

mud minner said:


> 666


Damnit....I just saw the other 666 so can I change to 001


----------



## aaroneaton (Sep 25, 2010)

248


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

373


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

473


----------



## txfish93 (Apr 25, 2011)

325


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

428


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

896


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

241


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

273


----------



## companocritter (Jun 16, 2006)

577


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

296


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

177


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

865


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

782


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

112


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

210


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

898


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

927


----------



## gadgetman (Jul 20, 2009)

299


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

811


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

*576*


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

723


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

29 :cheers:


----------



## FishinAggie3 (May 18, 2011)

555


----------



## thinze3 (May 26, 2011)

671 :shamrock:


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

667


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

01


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

21


----------



## Jay33 (Aug 6, 2010)

1


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

711 

baynick


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

109


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

999


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

111


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

225


----------



## FloatmasterII (Jun 11, 2007)

696


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

629


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

*724*

724


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

519


----------



## Fish Patrol (Jun 1, 2009)

*winning number*

# 6


----------



## ILIKEHOOTERS (May 29, 2011)

367


----------



## TxShores (Oct 7, 2011)

#672


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

94


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

108


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

722


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

217


----------



## bamafan (Jul 9, 2010)

855


----------



## biggen63 (Aug 10, 2011)

883


----------



## 2salty (Jul 8, 2010)

531


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

ahaaa! another contest for the best tackle out there! can i play! can i play! :bounce::smile:


Just kidding Tal. You've been very good to me and love promoting your gear. I can never get enough of a thrill beating other guides who are using live bait and Gulp while I'm simply using TTF lures with the Eyes of course. :biggrin:


----------



## texasoffshore (Oct 16, 2005)

569


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

42


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

28


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

987


----------



## zx225 (May 11, 2010)

751


----------



## christiancastro5682 (Jul 29, 2011)

777


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

176


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

0. just had to be a part of this boobery


----------



## sharkcoach (Oct 6, 2005)

642


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

243


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

216


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

902


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

385


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

646


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

767


----------



## fatred (Aug 3, 2006)

164


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

419


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't wait till the end of the contest tonight. It's like christmas lol


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

957


----------



## cfaas416 (Jun 7, 2011)

12


----------



## brett1101 (Aug 22, 2011)

362


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

718


----------



## Jrkelemen (Jul 21, 2009)

687


----------



## Tx2va07 (Oct 9, 2011)

578


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

669


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed to help save this weekend...


----------



## HOOGAHOLIC (Feb 20, 2010)

927


----------



## furnutes (Jun 2, 2011)

462


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

who won? my guess is this will drag on for too long and lose momentum. I'm talking to Terry, Bill, Chris and Doug about putting something together for a contest. It will be more along the lines of submitting fishing pictures and end after a week. This will go on until a 1000 posts are made, watch. lol, way to go!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

parts henry said:


> who won? my guess is this will drag on for too long and lose momentum. I'm talking to Terry, Bill, Chris and Doug about putting something together for a contest. It will be more along the lines of submitting fishing pictures and end after a week. This will go on until a 1000 posts are made, watch. lol, way to go!


Ends tonight....


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

parts henry said:


> who won? my guess is this will drag on for too long and lose momentum. I'm talking to Terry, Bill, Chris and Doug about putting something together for a contest. It will be more along the lines of submitting fishing pictures and end after a week. This will go on until a 1000 posts are made, watch. lol, way to go!


Check out the very first post. It states when it ends...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

parts henry said:


> who won? my guess is this will drag on for too long and lose momentum. I'm talking to Terry, Bill, Chris and Doug about putting something together for a contest. It will be more along the lines of submitting fishing pictures and end after a week. This will go on until a 1000 posts are made, watch. lol, way to go
> 
> TTF thanks you for your concern about our new product contest...the contest ends tonight as stated in the original post ...let us know if you have anymore questions or trouble following this thread.
> 
> TTF


----------



## tjaracz1 (Jun 28, 2011)

313


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

761


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

678


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

716


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

anxious=/ did i win ?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it tonight yet? Lol I feel like a kid at christmas


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

me too.....


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

That probably means that we are gonna win... Haha


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

i do hope so


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

316 is the number.....will determine the official winners tomorrow.

Thanks for playing Contest #2!!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Lebber 32 hit the nail on the head and won right on the money
!!!!!


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

432 oh well i will try again next time, or maybe i should just go buy them lol =)


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Killer! Oh well, so when can we buy the creepers? Lol


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> 316 is the number.....will determine the official winners tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for playing Contest #2!!!!


Dang I had 317.... I want my refund from Mrs. Cleo
:headknock


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

KINGDOG said:


> Dang I had 317.... I want my refund from Mrs. Cleo
> :headknock


 you won cause nobody picked 315!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

He lost because he went over...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

KINGDOG said:


> Dang I had 317.... I want my refund from Mrs. Cleo
> :headknock


oh nevermind! that rule wasnt there in the last contest


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Aggiefishindr won with 314


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

when are the jive 45s sceduled for realese in mcallen and port isabel ?


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Bummer, I had 618. Close only counts in horse shoes, hand grenades and bad breath!


----------



## tjaracz1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*So close*

darn...I picked 313(detroit area code) and just missed!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tal is Sleeping in this am...LOL Thanks again to the staff at TTF .. !

The first 2 anglers that pick the exact number or closest to the number WITHOUT GOING OVER win

Unofficially , Congrats UTfishrman . Where coming in 2nd place still takes the prize..

TTF New Product Contest #2
Views: 8,591
Posted By tjaracz1
313

313
Forum: General Fishing Discussion 10-04-2011, 01:12 PM
Replies: 469
TTF New Product Contest #2
Views: 8,591
Posted By Sponge
mine

313
Forum: General Fishing Discussion 10-03-2011, 04:03 PM
Replies: 469
TTF New Product Contest #2
Views: 8,591
Posted By UTfishrman
313

313


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 314!!!! Did I win? I hope so, but I have not checked all the numbers!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I have 314!!!! Did I win? I hope so, but I have not checked all the numbers!


Unofeechally you guessed closest to 316 w/o going over.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Winners!!!!!!

:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks

*aggiefishinDr* 314 Pk# 26

*UTFishrman* 313 Pk# 114

PM me for more details

Thanks!!!!

TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Winners!!!!!!
> 
> :fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks
> 
> ...


 when is the rod contest gonna be?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome!! I can't wait to give some of those top waters a try! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> when is the rod contest gonna be?


We're going to release the new Gun Dog Rods late Nov.....We'll have a Contest to win a few Gun Dog Rods before they hit the market early Nov.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

those are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> those are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.....The Gun Dog Rod blanks are custom made to our specs..The color of the Blanks are very similar to the color of a shotgun barrel....very good looking rods....Retail is around 99.99.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

your welcoe which model will be comperable to the red tamer? and also the trout tamer?


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

333


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

hanginin said:


> 333


 contest is over!:work:


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol here we go again...i guess no one can read the rules on the first post. As they clearly state when it ends. Last contest went on for weeks with people still posting numbers are it was over. ha ha


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

316

:cheers:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Pm sent


Got it.....Thanks


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

811


----------

